# Macro shots of my Trichomes



## rele-tired (Jun 13, 2011)

I have been shooting a few pics of my white strain trichomes to figure out when to start flushing. The strain is called White. Looks like i still have a little ways to go. I will probably flush this coming sunday till thursday or friday. I have heard this is a 50 day strain so that puts me at 5 weeks 2 days today. I can probably start prepping them at the 6 week mark right? I always trip out if I will cut to early. what do you guys think?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 13, 2011)

What kind of high/medicine do you want? Looks early to me. They look nice but I don't see any amber, do you?


----------



## rele-tired (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah, they look too early to me too. Im in no big hurry but I always start thinking about it too soon. I do have a couple of ambers visible in the first pic. I cropped a few out when sizing the pics too. but yeah, still too early


----------



## Irish (Jun 29, 2011)

are they still standing? i should have told you that all the white strains i have ran were never ready for at least 9 weeks, and that was around 10%-30% amber, another week usually put me at around 30% where i would chop. some ran 9. some 10...peace...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 29, 2011)

:ciao:


thanks for shareing


----------

